# Mothers day Dinner



## uncle_lar (May 10, 2009)

I did another thread this morning with the Mothers day breakfast with 
ABTs I did for the wife.
This is her Dinner. menus for both were picked by her and prepared by me
She wanted Scallops, fresh asperagus out of our patch and parsley buttered potatos
I used Wutangs Idea and did bacon wrapped scallops.
I did them over cherry wood at about 275* for about 45 minutes in the GOSM. brushed with butter and captain morgans Rum. seasoned with Bue Monde and garlic. they turned out fantastic, melt in your mouth!
here's a few pics for your mouth watering pleasure
fresh cut asperagus!

wrapped and seasoned

out of the smoker after about 45 minutes @ 275*

plated with the asperagus and parsley buttered potatos


thanks for looking!


----------



## bassman (May 10, 2009)

That certainly looks excellent!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## rivet (May 10, 2009)

Nothing better than scallops and asparagus~except maybe homegrown asparagus! Excellent meal and thanks for sharing.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 10, 2009)

You have to love them scallops with the bacon. Then home grown asparagus thats to die for. have you ever wraped the asparagus their really great. Did you grow the potatos too. One of you have a real green thumb.


----------



## irishteabear (May 10, 2009)

Looks delicious!  I wouldn't mind having that for dinner.


----------



## slanted88 (May 11, 2009)

Attachment 21224 Man that's as good as it get's! Louie & I did that gig Saturday!


----------



## uncle_lar (May 11, 2009)

No I did not grow the taters, I have limited space and the local truck farm is almost right next door. I am however, very proud of my asperagus patch!


----------



## alx (May 11, 2009)

Looking good uncle_lar.I enjoy fresh cut asperagus myself.Fine mothers day breakfast with scallops etc.Thanks for pics.


----------



## voldaddy (May 13, 2009)

Looks great Unk. Scallops, the large sea scallops, are hard to beat. I've never smoked them, but it's on my to-do list.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 13, 2009)

Great job, looks awesome.


----------

